# Newbie here



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

It's going to be my first layout. I built a 4X8 Table for it. It will be a slow progress because of the budget im on. But i will have fun doing it. But now i ran into a problem. I made this lay out on anyrail. But when i tried to put it on the table it didnt fit I'm using bachmann HO E-Z Black track With 18" curves and 9" straights. I must have the settings wrong.I tried a few other programs. but i found this was the easiest?










New table


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You should have about 3" on the ends and about 1" on the sides on a 4X8 table top.
Make sure your track sections are 18" and Not 22"! 
Easy way to tell the difference 18" takes 3 pieces to make 1/4 of a circle, 22" takes 4 pieces to make 1/4 of a circle.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

*Infamous mystery track section spotted!*

Please note the highlighted section......this, fellow MRRs, is the infamous _Mystery Track_ That plagues us when designing......later, when incorporated into designs, we cover by calling it a _Programming Track_! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

*But seriously...*

Really nice start Wilson! :thumbsup:

I'd check the radius of the curve sections as NIMT points out!


----------

